# BLADE grinder hacks James Hoffman



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

I have noticed a lot of people asking about cheap grinders recently and perhaps with following J.H's advice this would act as a stop-gap before fully committing to 'a proper grinder'.

Please do not shoot me down I'm only trying to help those starting out on THE journey.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Should read "Blade grinder hacks".

Swan do a £20 blade grinder with a built in mesh, but it makes a coarse grind only (feasible for pulse poured manual drip, but not a lot else). A cheap burr grinder ~£40-50 is probably better value for one's own home, giving adjustment & saving on a fix or two. But these are great tips if you're in someone else's home & typical blade grinder is all you have to work with.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

The kitchen roll bit was impressive!

When new people join the forum asking for advice to get started I'm not sure they are expecting to spend £500 on a new grinder, or have the skill to get going with a 'shiny' expensive espresso machine. Some good advice would be to to suggest an Aeropress, cafetière, inexpensive blade grinder etc and this hack! Maybe it would be a good stepping stone to getting into decent coffee . . . Or not. But it's a thought


----------



## jonnycooper29 (Apr 11, 2018)

If it wasn't for a blade grinder being given to me as a gift a few years back, I probably wouldn't be spending all my spare pennies on coffee bits and pieces now!

For me, the grinder paired with a bialetti was a nice stepping stone from instant to the world of real coffee..


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

OK, like James, you find yourself in someone else's home and have an urge for coffee but they only have Nespresso or stale pre-ground. Not to worry, you've come prepared with some lovely freshly roasted beans just like James. Next you ask to borrow the blade grinder, because everyone has a blade grinder don't they? Trouble is, if your hosts do have one, what are they most likely to be using it for.....grinding spices and other pungent items which are really going to bring out the coffee's tasting notes aren't they?


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

You could be right Patrick. My mum had an ancient Moulinex blade grinder she was given as a wedding gift in the mid 1960s, but only ever used for coffee. Fast forward to the early 80s when a young Hotmetal with an interest in Chinese cooking decided it might be possible to brew your own Pernod using star anise! It went straight in the skip. I was not popular that day... luckily it wasn't an EK43!

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> OK, like James, you find yourself in someone else's home and have an urge for coffee but they only have Nespresso or stale pre-ground. Not to worry, you've come prepared with some lovely freshly roasted beans just like James. Next you ask to borrow the blade grinder, because everyone has a blade grinder don't they? Trouble is, if your hosts do have one, what are they most likely to be using it for.....grinding spices and other pungent items which are really going to bring out the coffee's tasting notes aren't they?


A lot of these blade grinders are not much bigger, but usually lighter than a hand grinder, quite portable & not as imposing as a typical grinder. Feasible emergency travel kit & cheap enough to give away if a friend/family member takes an interest.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Don't think taking your own beans plus grinder to friends seems like a perfect way to smugly p**s people off. Where would it end? Say, you don't like their cooking or choice of food as well. Do you end up taking that too??


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Don't think taking your own beans plus grinder to friends seems like a perfect way to smugly p**s people off. Where would it end? Say, you don't like their cooking or choice of food as well. Do you end up taking that too??


Sure, if you present it like, "I can't drink your coffee, I'll make my own/have tea instead", but I think it's quite normal to bring things to share when visiting?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Think there is a difference between bringing something to share and bringing something they already have in the house which you think is inferior. Bringing your own coffee seems rather smug IMO. But, each to his own.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Think there is a difference between bringing something to share and bringing something they already have in the house which you think is inferior. Bringing your own coffee seems rather smug IMO. But, each to his own.


Why is it different to bringing wine? They probably have that too & maybe even biscuits? I don't assume that anyone who brings food/drink round is intending to be smug, or superior, I take it as kindness.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Think there is a difference between bringing something to share and bringing something they already have in the house which you think is inferior. Bringing your own coffee seems rather smug IMO. But, each to his own.


What if they only have decaf? That stuff gives me a headache!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

I expect it depends a lot on what kind of friends you have and could acceptably do this with. For example, I'd be perfectly happy taking my own beans, milk, and cups to see Snakehips, whereas if I were to visit dfk I'd accept whatever I was given and shut up


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Wine!! Minefield!

Considering which wine to bring can induce a headache (even before you've drunk it). If your hosts are wine buffs, do you bring plonk knowing they'll never touch it? Alternatively, do you hold back the good stuff for those whose taste buds can't differentiate?


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Wine!! Minefield!
> 
> Considering which wine to bring can induce a headache (even before you've drunk it). If your hosts are wine buffs, do you bring plonk knowing they'll never touch it? Alternatively, do you hold back the good stuff for those whose taste buds can't differentiate?


I tend to bring wine that's a good enough quaity for me to drink without having to worry if they have a decanter or not.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

ashcroc said:


> What if they only have decaf? That stuff gives me a headache!


https://www.reactiongifs.us/nooooooooo-elf/


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I think, if you had no friends, and only had a blade grinder for your own needs, then this is a very good bit of advice....even no I am not a big JF fan...am I going to go out and buy a blade grinder to try it.....I will ask Santa if he's till comes to 61 year olds!


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> I think, if you had no friends, and only had a blade grinder for your own needs, then this is a very good bit of advice....even no I am not a big JF fan...am I going to go out and buy a blade grinder to try it.....I will ask Santa if he's till comes to 61 year olds!


If it was for your own needs, in your own home, you'd most likely spend a little more on a burr grinder & waste less time sieving & spreading on towels.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

MWJB said:


> If it was for your own needs, in your own home, you'd most likely spend a little more on a burr grinder & waste less time sieving & spreading on towels.


Not me....I bet there are thousands out there who do not really understand coffee and have blade grinders, possibly paired to very low end espresso machines. if you are on a budget and want a decent brew. then this offers you a little more faff but linked to a little knowledge, could and ought to improve your offerings


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

Please, please would a kind mod address the title of this thread, and change burr to blade in the title. Thanks MWJB for pointing this out.


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

Funny how as many threads seem to this has meandered in several directions before returning to topic. All I hope is the video helps people starting out to make a decent brew using easily obtainable and relatively cheap items with freshly roasted beans rather than the supermarket offerings. Yes, I started off there myself pre-ground in cafetiere and then mokas, thought id really gone up in the world by buying s.market beans and grinding with a burr, . Those were the days......long forgotten thankfully


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

MildredM said:


> whereas if I were to visit dfk I'd accept whatever I was given and shut up


I would take my own beans to dfks that is if I could be bothered to drive 8 hours in the car to go and see him


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> I would take my own beans to dfks that is if I could be bothered to drive 8 hours in the car to go and see him


shandy drinker


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

actually, I have been drinking coffee compass mystery 8 for months and am on my last bag. When TSK came for his regular poisoning, even he was surprised just how light they were. I have kept off the dark stuff for some time as I have been able to find beans with the flavour I like without going really dark. Hats off to Richard Janz ant coffee Compass!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> I would take my own beans to dfks that is if I could be bothered to drive 8 hours in the car to go and see him


Probably espresso machine AND grinder but not a blade one - some standards must be upheld


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Too late......am a sucker for trying things out......seeing as my Niche is hopefully somewhere else in the UK, I have spent £11.99 with Amazon and it will arrive tomorrow....will report back......now to find some fancy kitchen towel with nice circular designs on


----------

